# Macomb County Michigan



## lawncarebycurt (Oct 16, 2014)

Lawn Care by Curt is currently accepting applicants for snow and ice removal sub-contract work.

Areas in need - Macomb County, Michigan 
St. Clair Shores, Harper Woods, EastPointe, Roseville, Grosse Pointe Woods, Etc).

Seeking ONLY PROFESSIONALS in the industry who are looking for sub-contract work during the winter months.

Must be available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.
Previous commercial snow removal experience
RELIABLE truck and equipment
Liability, Auto, Workman's Comp insurance to meet our requirements

Please call or email at [email protected]

https://www.facebook.com/LawnCarebyCurt/


----------

